# Rick's List



## Rick (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll try posting the xcell list. Looks like the columns are screwed up, but you can get the jist of it.

Rick's Slipper Orchid Species List 1/1/11 
Species	Size/Age	Previously Bloomed	Presently in Bloom

P. armeniacum (2)	BS	y	
P. delenatii (2) BS	y	
P. emersonii (1)	BS 
P. hangianum (1)	BS 
P. malipoense (1)	BS	y(blasted)	spike
P. micranthum (1)	BS	y	

P. niveum (1)	BS	y	

P. gluacophyllum (1)	BS	y	y
P. primulinum var. purpuascens (1) + seedlings	BS	y	

P. aductum (2)	S 
P. gigantifolium (5)	S 
P. kolopakingii (1) + seedlings	BS	y	
P. philippinense (1) + seedlings	BS	y	
P. randsii (3)	S 
P. rothschildianum (2) +seedlings	BS	y	
P. sanderianum (10)	S 
P. stonei (4)	BS/S 
P. supardii (2)+seedlings	BS/S	y	
P. wilhelminiae (1)+seedlings	BS	y	

P. dianthum (1)	BS	y	
P. lowii (1) +seedlings	NBS 
P. parishii (2)	NBS 
P. richardianum (2)	NBS 

P. barbigerum var. cocineanum (1)	BS	y	
P. charlesworthii (1) +seedlings	BS	y	
P. druryi (1)	BS	y	
P. exul (1)+seedlings	BS	y	y
P. fairrieanum (3)	BS	y	
P. gratrixianum (2)	BS	y	
P. henryanum (2)+seedlings	BS	y	
P. hirsutissimum (3)+seedlings	BS	y	spike
P. insigne (1)	BS	y	
P. spicerianum (3) BS	y	
P. tigrinum (2)	BS	blasted	
P. tranlinianum	BS 

P. barbatum (1)	BS 
P. bullenianum/tortisepalum (1)	BS	y	
P. callosum var. subleave (1) +seedlings	BS	y	bract
P. mastersianum (2) + seedlings BS	y	
P. purpuratum (4)	BS	y	y
P. superbium, and var curtisii (2)	S 
P. sukhakulii (2) + seedlings	BS	y	bract
P. tonsum (1)	BS	y	
P. venustum (2)	S/BS	y	
P. wardii (5) BS	y	y

45 species/bloomed 31 

Phragmipedium species 

Phrag. exstaminodium(1)	BS	blasted	
Phrag. lindenii (1)	S 
Phrag. warscewiczi (wallisii)(1)	BS	y	

Phrag. caricinum (1)	BS	y	
Phrag. pearcei (2) +seedlings	BS	y	
Phrag. richteri (amazonica) (1)	BS	y	y

Prag. longifolium(1)	BS	y	y


Mexipedium xerophyticum	BS	y	

Rick's Bulbo list 1/1/11 

B. alsiosum (yellow)	BS	D	
B. agastor	BS 
B. anteniferum	BS	D	
B. auratus?	BS	D	
B. (Mastigion) appendicula	BS	D	
B. blumei (masdeveliacium) AM	BS	DD
B. cornutum AM	BS	DD
Rhytionanthos cornutum (yellow)	BS	D
B. echinolabium (2)	BS	D
B. facetum	BS	D
B. (Mastigion) fascinator	BS	D
B. fritilarliaflorum +seedlings	BS	D
B. frostii	BS	
B. grandiflorum	BS	DD
B. inunctum (yellow)	BS	
B. lasiochilum yellow and purple var.	BS	D
B. longissiumum	BS	D
B. macranthum (chinensis)	BS	D
B. mandibularae	BS	D
B. affine. miram	BS	DD
B. nymphopolitanum	BS	DD
B. orthoglossum	BS	D
B. patens	BS	DD
B. (Cirrhopetalum) picturatum	BS	D
Rhytionanthos spathulatum	BS	D
B. sulawesii	BS	DD
B. sumatranum	BS	D
B. tricaniliforum	BS	
B. unitubum+ seedlings	BS	
B werneri	BS	D
B. wendlandianum	BS	D
Trias disciflora	BS	D
Sunupia grandiflora	BS	D

D= Divisions available. 

Rick's Phal species list 

Phal. bastiani
Phal. bellina
Phal. deliciosa
Phal. equestris
Phal. fasciata
Phal. fuscata 
Phal. Javanica
Phal. lueddemanniani
Phal. mannii
Phal. pallens
Phal. parishii
Phal. Philippinensis
Phal. pulchra
Phal. schilleriana
Phal. stuartianum

Doritus pulcherrima


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 2, 2011)

Amazing list! :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2011)

Who was looking for Paph masterianum?


----------



## Rick (Jan 2, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Who was looking for Paph masterianum?



I know, but none of these are big enough to give up.

The seedlings are from a cross between my stunted plant and Uri's. A few are growing pretty nicely, and need to be potted up.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice list Rick


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 4, 2011)

Great slipperlist Rick!!!! Not more bulbos than listed here? and no catts  ? Jean


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Great slipperlist Rick!!!! Not more bulbos than listed here? and no catts  ? Jean



No that's all the Bulbos Jean. I think on a biomass basis they probably take up more space than the Paphsoke: Besides I was trying to be a slipper specialist.

There are a handful of Catts and other odds and ends.:wink:


----------



## jblanford (Jan 4, 2011)

MAN!! What a great collection of plants, I could only wish.... Jim.


----------



## Justin (Jan 4, 2011)

i love a good list! What size are your adductums?


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2011)

Justin said:


> i love a good list! What size are your adductums?



Seedlings I recently got from FV. Leaf span 4 or so inches.

Got home and got out the stick....6+ inches


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome collection!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2011)

Does 'y' mean "yes, it's in bloom"!? If so, Wow! What does 'D' mean then?


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 7, 2011)

wow
breath taking!


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Does 'y' mean "yes, it's in bloom"!? If so, Wow! What does 'D' mean then?



The columns got messed up copy pasting the xcell spreadsheet. The vast majority of those y's are for "yes previously bloomed" (indication that the plant is old enough to bloom/breed, but not necessarily in bloom now ). The handful of stuffed marked yy are the ones in bloom or spike now. The original primary purpose of the list was for trading breeding information.

Those D's in the Bulbo section are for "dividable" trade bait.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2011)

OK, thanx.


----------

